# Tank Emergency



## PatientZero3 (Apr 21, 2010)

I didn't know where to post this, but I realized last night that one of my tanks is leaking....Does anyone have an extra tank I could use for a week till I can get my 125. I have a roughly 11-12" Silver Arowana and 2 Reticulate Stingrays in the tank, so it would need to be a descent size tank, or if no one can lend me a tank, can someone take care of them for a week? I don't have a tank they can go in without risk......


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

wish I could help, my 75g wont be empty till midweek though.
I got a 50 gal tote from home depot for 25$. they are heavy duty and would hold water without trouble in my opinion.
if you are desparate enough that is.


----------



## PatientZero3 (Apr 21, 2010)

Also where is a good local place to buy aquarium safe silicone?


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

If I remember correctly April might have some of the stuff you could repair with even in the water. Give her a Pm.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Corwin at munster tanks has under the water emergency repair glue.....


----------



## PatientZero3 (Apr 21, 2010)

Problem with that is that im moving today, so all my finances are currently sunk into that. I may have found a solution, but have to wait for someone to wake up so I can talk to them.


----------



## PatientZero3 (Apr 21, 2010)

k so im swapping tanks with a buddy who has pretty much the same size tank, though his is for a snake, so it doesn't need to be water tight all though it is....so problem solved........


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Awsome ...I was going to offer you mine.
Be sure to whipe the tank down good with some bleach/water prior to using. Just incase....allways better being safe than sorry.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

go pj pet shop, they have aquarium safe silicone around $16 buck, 350 ml, i bought 2 months ago!


----------

